# Placa Wireless BCM4313 - Broadcom

## flanp

Tenho um Dell Inspiron N4030 com a placa de rede wireless BCM4313 - Broadcom .

Como faço para o Gentoo reconhecer essa placa ? 

Testei com o Sabayon e o mesmo não reconheceu.

Desde já agradeço

----------

## BaYGoN

Ola.

Tenho a mesma placa de rede wifi e eu uso o driver incluso no kernel que recentemente deixou a área Staging. É o Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver. Ele fica em Device Drivers->Network Device Support->Wireless LAN->Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC Wireless Support. Você também precisa habilitar Device Drivers->Broadcom Specific AMBA-> BCMA Support.

Ou você pode usar o driver da Broadcom: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/net-wireless/broadcom-sta

Att,

BaYGoN

----------

